# Harrogate on Coach Rd.. Park with CAUTION!!!!



## CarlandHels (Jul 29, 2017)

We stopped there the other night. Parked up for a little while behind a BMW until they left. Then we pulled up into where they were parked so we could get some light onto the solar panel and stayed put until 3.30pm the following day. We had done all we needed to do in the town and just got back into MH. Then we heard the biggest bang and crunching sound.. Quite a large branch had departed from the tree and landed exactly where we pulled up the night before.

Worst thing was it hit 2 cars, one of which was the BMW that we had pulled up behind the night before. I popped out to see how much damage was done and OMG there was the lady in the car, she had just got in and maybe been in there for about 2 mins if that. Thank god she wasn't hit as it would more than likely of killed her.



On a good note though, she was fine if a little shocked. We offered her a brew and a lift home but she told us she had little campervan parked on the next road so she'll be ok. Now it looks like we have just made a new camping friend as she said she'd like to join us when she gets a weekend free..

The main thing is she was ok... Oh she was a little p*ssed cause she was going to sell the BMW....

So the caution is, maybe keep clear of Coach Rd and it's old trees...


----------



## izwozral (Jul 29, 2017)

She was very lucky that she wasn't injured or killed but obviously unlucky to get her BMW damaged. Was the other car damaged? I assume will be able to claim off Harrogate Council? If so, will it affect her car insurance next time round? You also were lucky not to have been in that spot, I bet you feel so glad you moved forward.
Good of you to offer her assistance, the lady must have been very grateful for that at least.
Does make you wonder what if, sometimes doesn't it?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 29, 2017)

Precisely one of the reasons why i do not park under trees in either the car or the motorhome and i would never ever spend the night under them.

I`ve been allocated pitches on campsite under trees and i`ve refused them, i always ask before i pay. 

They don`t like it but i couldn`t give a shyte, it`s MY motorhome.


----------



## izwozral (Jul 29, 2017)

I try not to park under trees just because I don't want my vehicle covered in bird poo, tree sap and in the MH it drives me mad to have the constant drip drip drip when it's rained.

Falling branches is another good reason not to park under them, now I have been reminded!


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 29, 2017)

Ditto - I never park under trees though I had never considered falling branches as an issue ...


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 29, 2017)

izwozral said:


> I try not to park under trees just because I don't want my vehicle covered in bird poo, tree sap and in the MH it drives me mad to have the constant drip drip drip when it's rained.
> 
> Falling branches is another good reason not to park under them, now I have been reminded!



I'm exactly the same, however now and again it can't be avoided.


----------



## CarlandHels (Jul 29, 2017)

izwozral said:


> She was very lucky that she wasn't injured or killed but obviously unlucky to get her BMW damaged. Was the other car damaged? I assume will be able to claim off Harrogate Council? If so, will it affect her car insurance next time round? You also were lucky not to have been in that spot, I bet you feel so glad you moved forward.
> Good of you to offer her assistance, the lady must have been very grateful for that at least.
> Does make you wonder what if, sometimes doesn't it?



Not sure if it will effect her insurance, but insurance being as it is they will find a reason to charge her more.. We wont be parking under trees from now on that's for sure..


----------

